# Newb with log access



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am slowly putting together my woodworking shop and of coarse need wood to work. I have no problem finding wood here (for woodworking) but in light of all the recent storms there seams to be a huge availability of trunks from some nice trees. I was talking to a arborist whom is looking at a giant silver maple that I am going to have taken out this fall, which is a whole different story. Anywho after talking with him he tells me he has trunks of logs out on a farm and I could have, as he has more than he can make fire wood out of. Cherry, Maple, Poplar, Walnut, and Ash are a few he had on his mind. 

My question is this, I have the capability to haul a couple logs (light weight dump truck and trailer) at a time. and a place to store them on my property. Does anyone know of a Sawyer in the Louisville Ky area that will travel. The second part is if not I am guessing it is going to be better to deliver to one that doesn't travel. How many logs should I take, overall? Last one is a trick question as I don't know how many board feet would come from a log, I know there are variables. I do have acreage to store wood for drying. 

Does anyone have any advice for this situation. I would really like to find one that travels so I am not transporting logs to the sawyer and boards back to the house. Also which logs are worth it, obviously Cherry and Walnut, but is the Poplar and Ash worth the effort. Thanks for any assistance, as you can tell I am new to the milling process.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome, you come right out of the box with a jag of questions don't you :laughing:

You asked if poplar and ash are worth the effort, if you will use them absolutely they are both fine woods. The walnut and cherry would be my first picks, but none of them should just rot.

"Storing" logs is not the best idea, get them sawn asap and store the _lumber_. You are going to pay the same per bft to have rotten logs sawn as fresh ones, know what I mean ?

I am just in for a coffee refill and return a couple e-mails. Unless someone else chimes in I can get you a list of sawyers (at least leads) at lunch. For just a couple at a time it would be best to take them to the mill. I take one or 2 or 1/2 dozen all the time.

Here is a chart off my website for board foot estimation. If you need bigger logs just holler there is a formula behind this.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Daren I appreciate your help, I have visited your site a few times and wish you lived closer. Any help finding a sawyer in my area would be greatly appreciated. If your figures are correct then the Maple alone I am have taken down should produce close to 600bdft if not more. 

I was going to drop by the farm tonight and look at what he has, what are some of the things I ought to look at. Obviously how solid the log is and how many knots and what not. Anything I should try to avoid or look for. Any indications of a log having any figure to it, twisted trunk, or ripples in the trunk. Do large offshoot branches count, from what I have read they make poor boards but good turning stock, is there any credit to that..........


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nate1778 said:


> Daren I have visited your site a few times and Any help finding a sawyer in my area would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Obviously how solid the log is and how many knots and what not. Anything I should try to avoid or look for. Any indications of a log having any figure to it, twisted trunk, or ripples in the trunk. Do large offshoot branches count, from what I have read they make poor boards but good turning stock, is there any credit to that..........


When I have time I am actually going to add a "find a sawyer" page to my site, I already have the list of links compiled (I get privately contacted a dozen times a week with just that one question)

You don't want branches, just good straight bottom logs. Twisted does not indicate figure...it indicates stress, which is not good. Ripples in the bark are something to look for. I don't mean this in a bad way, but here goes. You said you are new to this. My advice is get you some nice straight solid logs and worry about chasing figured logs once you learn a little more about all this, there is plenty to learn just starting out to keep you busy trust me.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Crotch lumber can make for some interesting turnings.........


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Instead of posting the sawyers just in your state (which I have done here for more than one state) I spent my lunch adding that page to my website "nation wide sawmill finder". That way next time this comes up I am not typing all the same stuff. Here is a link, hope it helps. (I was rushing and eating, there may some spelling grammar errors but I did check all the links work)
http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Daren said:


> Instead of posting the sawyers just in your state (which I have done here for more than one state) I spent my lunch adding that page to my website "nation wide sawmill finder". That way next time this comes up I am not typing all the same stuff. Here is a link, hope it helps. (I was rushing and eating, there may some spelling grammar errors but I did check all the links work)
> http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html






DUDE, THAT IS HUGE!

That is the biggest piece of help I have gotten, thank you and what a great site. Keep up the fantastic work............:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Arborist generally get most of their trees from people's yards. Check to see if he can id which ones. Yards trees are notorious for tramp metal, insulators, etc. A sawyer will charge you for blade damage from foreign objects. 

We just had a large red oak dropped off by a tree service. It had a hinge sticking out of it. Good thing we spotted it.

Daren is right when it comes to spotting figure - it takes experience. But walnut is the exception to the rule. Any old crotch will do. :laughing:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

And if you score just a few logs a month like that, you can own your own mill and it will pay you dividends.....but WARNING! Sawing is addictive!


----------



## boulder (May 8, 2008)

*why not*

why not invest in an alasken portable sawmill you can find folks selling them on the internet cheaply and you can cut your timber to the sizes you want


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Daren,
This is the link to the Illinois DNR Forestry Division and at the top right hand corner is the link for a PDF file of Illinois Sawmills.
http://dnr.state.il.us/conservation/forestry/


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

In the event you havent seen these sites, they are full of great info.
http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/forestry/home.html
http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/forestry/il_timber_prices/index.html
http://www.srs.fs.usda.gov/econ/data/prices/index.htm


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Kirk, I got in a hurry and did not add the link to our DNR on my page yesterday, it's there now.

I know you run a Wood-Mizer am I correct about them having a sawyer contact list ? Always heard that, but never called them myself. 

I found my first sawmill by calling the DNR and talking to a forester about mills and other things I needed advice on about my timber stand, he gave me the number to some dude named K. Allen :laughing:.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Morning, had a chance to go and look at the logs last night and learned a few things. I learned first and foremost, wood looks the same with bark on. I also learned if you get back in the truck and smell crap, that more than likely you or the boy stepped in cow manure. I need some help from you veterans. The logs seam to be strait but its hard to tell if they are branch logs or actual trunks. Some are obvious and some are not. Here are some pictures of what he has out there. The ones against the old cabin are dark in color, I am going to guess Walnut but its hard to tell. The logs very from 10" to 20" across at the thickest point. Whats worth it and whats not?


Here are two I was eyeballing, anyone know the species?

















There were a couple different piles and here was one of them, different barks, but hard to tell what is what.

























Here is the pile up by the cabin.

















And then a behemoth, but looked kind of ragged.


















Anybody have any knowledge or see anything in there that is extra special. I have more pics but figure I would refrain........Thanks for any help.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Only thing I recognize is the ash. There's some pine bark looking stuff too. I think there are some species there I don't have around here.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The ones by the cabin are cherry (99.9% sure), snag them first. Like TT said alot of ash too in the pile with the split firewood. The big ones in the first pictures look like hard maple to me. The one in the last picture with the fork at the top I can't say for sure, got me there.

So what is the deal ? You can have these for free if you haul them off ? ...if that is the case I would get to hauling before he changes his mind . Anything close to straight and not rotten I would take in a heartbeat, don't let the black ends of those logs up by the cabin worry you there is something pretty just below the surface. The longer the ash and maple lay the worse quality lumber you will get, they tend to stain pretty quick in log form the wood will not be as white and most people see that as a defect. The ash will last a little longer before it starts to darken, but still the sooner the better.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would add too. I would not take anything under 12" (except the cherry, they look small but worth taking) if he is making firewood leave him plenty, just take the bigger/straight ones. Looking at the 3rd picture I see some short cut offs of what looks like a much bigger cherry (?) he evidentially already split :huh:. There looks to be a small oak on the bottom of that pile of ash too.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nate1778 said:


> I have more pics but figure I would refrain.........


Go for it.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Daren said:


> So what is the deal ? You can have these for free if you haul them off ?





Thats the deal, he said he would help me load'em as well. We had a rash of tornado's and high speed wind storms late winter this year and the amount of trees down is staggering. This guy cuts a lot of the logs he has into firewood and said he had more there than he wanted. I am going to call him this evening and see if we can work out the details. I have located a Sawyer here in town, thank you Daren, and he is mobile for about 30 cents a Bd/Ft. That said I have a family friend that has a cabinet shop about 1/2hr from my house and he too said he would mill them but he is not transportable. I am supposed to go out to his shop tomorrow and see what he has and what he can do. I really hate to transport this stuff more than once. The nice part about taking it to him is he'll cut it, stack it and load it VIA fork-lift, which otherwise if I did it at the house I would be out there all day stacking as it is cut.........Any other perspectives either way?


Which one is the ASH the prominent stuff with the fairly uniform patterned bark?


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Shots 3-5 are mainly ash.
Shot 8, those are red oaks on the left.
Shot 7 I think is a white oak but the logs are so poor that I would pass.

Do the guy a favor when you are bucking the logs - cut the leftovers into firewood lenghts for him. It would be a nice thing to do since he's giving you something valuable for nothing and helping you load them to boot.

I've heard others complain about ash rotting quickly. But for some reason our local ash (Hardin county) seems to resist rot even better than white oak. An expert on this advised that regional variances explained the differences. I would take some of the best ash also. If it desn't work out for furniture it still makes good building material. There may be a few other logs mixed in with the ash that may be worth taking.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dirtclod, whats going on man. Thanks for the heads up. Would have considered bringing the stuff down to you but Fort Knox is a haul from Oldham County.



Just got off the phone with the guy, he said I can have everything but the ash, he said he was turning into firewood. He also said there was some large Oak logs down the hill that I never saw. Can't pick them up till next week. He is searching for two ~25" Walnut logs he just brought down but thinks they are in a sink hole by now, I hope not.....Try and keep you guys posted.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

The bottom line is maybe several thousand dollars of hardwood there if you had to buy it...sure you don't want to buy a small mill and get busy? Those would be a great start to a never ending supply of wood.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

If you brought them here I would make you the tailman until they were done.:laughing: Yeah it's too far but I would enjoy the (help:thumbsup company.

Get a shot of those oaks and the walnuts. As far as firewood is concerned, I can see why he chucked the walnuts...particularly if it had the bark on it. Walnut with the bark on during seasoning (unless it is very tight when processed and kept under roof during seasoning) will be very dirty and shed a lot during handling. At best, it only makes mediocre firewood. But, if it sheds its bark before being cut, it's clean and decent firewood.

If that walnut looks reasonable I would get it. Even if he doesn't want to pull it out I would, if necessary, get (beg/borrow/steal) a snatch block and puill it out with your truck. 

Give us some photos.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

joasis said:


> sure you don't want to buy a small mill and get busy?




My wife is do with twins in August (#3 & 4 in our household), I am lucky to be able to pull this off. If I bought a mill it would require a divorce, which would make it a VERY expensive purchase. I am simply trying to stockpile a stash of wood. Would be nice to have one though..........:yes:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Update:

SCORE!

Last Tuesday I show up to the house to a 16' Maple log in the front yard. The arborist took it out of a neighbors yard and stuck it in mine, SWEET!. Then I call the guy Friday and ask him if he is going out to the farm, he says, "Yep, I'll be there Sat with my crane". Took the dump home Friday, Sat woke up got in the dump and headed out with my brother to see what we could snag. Get there and he has a boom truck set up and ready to load, He ask what I want and I tell him the Cherry first, and he states, thats fine, "Do you want the trunk behind the cabin as well?":yes: 
I hadn't scene this trunk, walk around the cabin and there it is, 26" round and 20' long. One strait long beautiful Cherry stump. Long story short we arrived at my house an hour later with 9 cherry logs all bigger than 12" and 9' in length. Total cost, the sweat from my brow. Had the Sawyer come by and look at the pile of logs I had gathered and he was shocked at the cost, think he will be out next week to start turning it into something useful. I am taking the Dump back this up coming Sat to pick up some Maple, Poplar and Cedar.

Forgot my camera, will get some pics this evening and post in the morning.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

WTG! You got some place to put all that lumber? How about stickers?

You'll want to have your trailer handy for when the lumber comes off the mill so it can go right into the trailer without double handling. You may want to put down a tarp to catch the sawdust so cleanup is easier. Got plans for the slabs?

Watch that maple - they go gray quick in this hot weather.

Did you get a chance to look at the logs in the sink hole?

Those are sugar maples in your first two shots. Are you going to get 'em? Daren is right about there being some red oaks in with the ash. One looks like a pin oak. There's some cherry in there also and I think I see a hornbeam (4th shot, center, partially covered) in there.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well here is what I got thus far, as far as the trailer, I have them sitting right next to where they will be stacked. I don't have any stickers although I have a bunch of scrap hardwood lumber. Might start cutting those up although Bryan, the sawyer said he would sell them to me if I wanted. I didn't get a chance to look in the hole, I am headed back on Sat to get more, he said he had two nice Poplar logs he just put in there. I am going to fill up the dump one last time but I beleive this amount of wood will hold me over for quite some time. Might even grab a couple Cherry logs as well. I just love the color of the back end of one of the trunks in the Pic.........


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't imagine the fever to own a mill hasn't hit you hard.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

joasis said:


> I can't imagine the fever to own a mill hasn't hit you hard.




Man it hasn't, don't know why, I guess I wouldn't have a place to store it. I just want a lot of wood for working. Plus the Sawyer here in town is .30 a bd/ft with no setup charge, that and seams to be a good guy. I am hoping to get 1000+ feet of wood and just let it dry. I am interested in seeing what some of these look like when there opened.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I see you have some pawpaw trees. Ever get any treats off of them?

You got a good score. The wide whitewood on that maple should yield a lot of lumber. I hope he has a bandsaw so you can flat saw all of this load. Cherry can be qsawn but its rayfleck is small. And unless you're specifically after qsawn cherry, flat sawn will look good, and allow you to maximize the white board yield on the maple. You'll have to turn the cants frequently. 

Just a little note on bucking these: It's tempting to make 'em long so you can get long boards and bragging rights. But the yield will go down as too much of it ends up in the slab pile during the squaring process. The boards will misbehave more as the grain will not be paralell to the edges. And you often include defects in longer lumber that would be bucked out of shorter pieces. But when you have your own sawmill you can justify (economically) putting those shorts on the mill and recovering them.

BTW - did you spot any walnut?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> BTW - did you spot any walnut?




Not yet, I am on the hunt though. So your saying its better to cut the curved ones in half at the curve, correct. It is a band saw mill as far as I am aware.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Part economics vs personal wishes on that one. Short pieces take longer per bf to saw. But crooked logs take more setup and sawing time, produce less and poorer quality lumber when making true boards. Ask the advice of the miller. Remember, he works by the bf and will try to do it the fastest way he can. But I suspect he'll still give good advice about bucking the logs. A 4' length may be the minimum he can saw.

One or more of the logs could possibly be cut into flitch arches if you desire and the miller is willing. So long as the sweep is not too great he may be able to get through the cut without stopping and repositioning mid way. This is quick but tricky.

Bottom line is to buck the logs properly the first time. Some of the logs customers have had us saw were so crooked that it was a waste of our time and his material. But the customer is allways right.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally got these milled, hear are some pics...........

Maple:







































Some of the Cherry, stuff is absolutely beautiful...........

























































I am really happy, its about 1100bd/ft all together. I would say 40% of the cherry has that figure heavy. What is that considered, its not curly is it?

Once again fellas thanks for all the advice, I will be doing this again real soon..............


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nightime millin. You remind me of me. :smile:

Man that stuff is gorgeous. No wonder you couldn't quit milling it. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that cherry is just fantastic. That little bit with the figure would hit my "stash" and never come out :laughing:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nate1778 said:


> I would say 40% of the cherry has that figure heavy. What is that considered, its not curly is it?


Sorry I missed the question, too busy staring at the pictures. I would say more quilted than curly. From looking at the picture of the log on the mill I see where a big limb used to be. Am I correct it assuming the figure was on that end of the log ? If so that was basically a giant crotch that caused the figure. Whatever you want to call it, go for it, it's your wood :laughing:. I just say its pretty, I would like to see a piece after it has been planed.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes that was the top of the main trunk and there was a crotch. Every board that came out of that log had that quilted look. The lower half of the main trunk (both logs were roughly 9') produced less dramatic figure but still some like this.



















I will post some pics once it drys a bit and plane it. The Sawyer kept saying he couldn't beleive someone would just give these logs away. He also said he was having fun with these particular Cherry logs. He is coming back this evening to finish the last 6 of the logs, if the weather holds..............


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nate1778 said:


> The lower half of the main trunk (both logs were roughly 9') produced less dramatic figure but still some like this.


Ain't nothing wrong with that, you will be surprised just how much figure is really there. I mill abit of figured wood  and can see stuff in rough sawn some may not...shined up that is going to be some lovely stock. Good for you Nate :thumbsup:


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

All I can say is WOOOOOOOOW.... that is a pretty good deal for all that lumber. I HATE LIVING IN SMALL APARTMENTS ! ! 

I wish I had room to expand my shop / get some logs, mill... So many cool things to do, so little room and time. ( but I will take donations)


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Daren's description of the figure is the best I can think of. You have a nice haul.

Rain just rolled in here. 

I'm concerned by how close your stack is to the ground. The bottom boards stand a good chance of molding. Try to keep it mowed close and keep the weeds out from under it. 

Your stickers should be ~18" apart, aligned vertically, and should be supported right through to the ground. My favorite way to support a stack is to put 4 concrete blocks on end, lay two timbers long-ways across the tops of the 2 pairs of blocks, then span the timbers with ~2x3's to form a ladder shape. The 2x3's serve as the first stickers and support for all the stickers above. The boards from around the crotches and the wider boards will want to cup, bow, twist, etc., so weigh the stack down heavily when you're done.

Have you spotted any walnut to go with the cherry?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> Daren's description of the figure is the best I can think of. You have a nice haul.
> 
> Rain just rolled in here.
> 
> ...




 No Walnut as of yet, honestly the wife and I are expecting twin boys any day now, so I was barely able to get this stuff squeezed out without catching a ton of flak. Not to mention me getting into an argument with my Jet cabinet saw with my left hand, its still pretty tender. Once they're here and the hand has healed I will go on the hunt again. I have to wait till these things happen anyway to re-stack my current stash. I am really stoked at what I have gotten out of this, I have more pics but left the camera at the house, will post them tomorrow.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I came up with this base out of the same need to get a good elevated (for air flow under it) platform that works on unlevel ground. It only has 4 points of contact with the ground so it's easier to level. It's not improtant to get it level end to end. But you do want it level side to side so the base doesn't introduce a twist in the stack. 









To reduce beam sag in the middle you can let the beams overhang the blocks more than I show. You can also let the support stickers overhang the beams more than I show for the same reason.

I like this setup as it uses minimal cheap/easily obtainable materials.

BTW- for safety reasons when the blocks are place on dirt I would nail the 2x3s to the beam to keep the beams from spreading due to settling.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Question about this wood. The pile is really starting to settle so it is time re-stack. I have access to a quonset hut here at work that I am seriously considering moving this pile to. One, it would get the wood out if the weather and onto a solid surface, the other is its gets pretty hot in there during the summer. My thought is move it in there and set some box fans up to circulate air around the pile. What do you guys think? Would this decrease the drying time? It would be some work but I hate how much this stack is sagging.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

You want this wood to continue drying slowly for a while. That's hard to do at this time of year. But by now the lumber should be at least dry enough that mold would be unlikely. If the hut is enclosed then I would put 1 fan on it. Otherwise, no fans.

Be careful to keep at least 1' elevation below the stack for air to get under it, and keep the sides at least 1' away from walls. More space is better.

You may try putting the bow up on the first 2-3 runs, then alternate the remaining runs. Got some heavy stuff at work to weigh it down with?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> You may try putting the bow up on the first 2-3 runs, then alternate the remaining runs. Got some heavy stuff at work to weigh it down with?




I got a ton of stuff for ballast. I think I am going to do this, the ground that stuff is on is too soft. without pouring some sort of foundation it will always do this, no matter what I put under it..........


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a quick update as I did not feel like starting a new thread on the same subject. 

Started working some of this wood this weekend, I am building a rocking horse for my younger brother whom has a baby boy on the way. This is the same brother that helped me harvest this stuff. Anywho using the cherry, maple and walnut. 

Well the Cherry is pretty as Daren stated it would be, but the real excitement was when the Maple started going through the planer. The three boards I was working was heavily tiger maple with some very deep ribbons. I was extatic, makes me wander if the entire stack is the same way. Should make for a very nice rocking horse.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Nate,
Please tell me you sawed some of the Maple 2-1/2 to 3 inches thick. Would there be any way you could post a picture of the Maple?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I do actually, I know I have some 4"X4" posts out of the logs, I would guess they are not totally dry yet and of coarse I would need to plane them to see if they have the same diagnosis.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is cool, from log to furniture. Your first post was almost 2 years ago, now you are building with the wood from the free logs you had asked about. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nate, this is a very cool thread. It needs five stars for staying with it like this - I can take care of that. 

Don't ya dare start a new thread (for this wood)! :no: Sure make a project showcase post as you finish the pieces but also keep this one going; this thread is too good to abandon, until you've used up all the wood and brought it to a final conclusion. JMO.




PS. Post #27 shows why we like images to be uploaded to the site. No biggie just wanted to make others aware of why we rag about it.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Man thanks guys for the encouragement. TT PM imbound on photos. Man no pressure here, now I got to make the rocking horse extra pretty. I will post some pics when I am done. This is the first nephew I have ever had so I figured a nice rocker is in order.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

To all on this thread,
If i'm correct someone on this forum made a post about "OLD POSTS", well this one has been kept alive and i for one am damn glad is was. Nate, were i live i don't have room to stack a lot of wood, but when i was still up north my friend and i did the same thing you are doing "Sawing your own shop wood". Congrats on the find and also a pat on the back to you for having it sawed. I asked earlier but i'll ask once more, please post some pics of the curly maple, whenever i see that stuff muzzloaders enter my mind :thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Garry it's cool to dig up old posts, just not old bones. :laughing:



.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

As promised here are some pics of the rocker. I literally gave it to them last week as I lost total interest after the first finishing job. I learned a few things from the project, most of wich was amber shellac and figuered maple is a cpmplete waste of tiem. I will never use the amber shellac again that's how sour a taste its left. The figure is still there but it covered it up more than made it pop. Maple body with cherry rocker, main and tail, walnut saddle, eyes and pegs. Overall they are happy and I hope the nephew will be as well when he is old enough to use it. These pics are from his room as they are the only pics that have been taken.


----------

